

How to make a million dollars from a hot dog cart - axusgrad
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/09/how-to-make-a-million-dollars-with-a-hot-dog-cart/

======
fries
Reminds me of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=516215> which talked about
an ebook which was making 400k/yr, which also had a long form sales letter
style web page.

